# Lunar New Year 2010 Across East Asia.



## thanhnien_vietnam (Jan 31, 2010)

Lunar New Year is the most important of the traditional East Asia holidays. The festival traditionally begins on the first day of the first month in the Lunar calendar and ends on the 15th. (13/2-28/2/2010)
*China*
















Tiger is the relic of this year.

























*Thailand*









*Vietnam*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

My brother is a tiger


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Nguyen Hue Flower Street 2010*
Hochiminh City, Vietnam








































































































































Photos were taken by Nắng Saigon


----------

